# Looking for a stable in/or near to London



## Linda (Apr 12, 2007)

Nobody who can help me??


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry dont know London very well, but here's a few you could try. Thats if my link works. :wink: 

http://www.horsedata.co.uk/LiveryYards.asp


----------



## Linda (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanx a lot!!!!


----------

